# Anchor Hocking mark on Coca Cola bottle?



## randgrithr (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't have them with me to provide photos, but I found two interesting shards recently at a site that I'm going back to dig later. One was a broken (but gorgeous) designer soda. The other was a broken Coca Cola bottle, 6 or 7oz size. The interesting thing was that the *only* mark on the bottom of this bottle was an Anchor Hocking maker's mark.

 The designer soda dates the area to around 1916 to the late 20's. Any thoughts on the age/value of the Coke bottle? Am hoping to bring up some whole ones later.

 Thanks, Eileen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 24, 2011)

Eileen ~

 Is the Coca Cola bottle a straight-sided type or a hobbleskirt?

 SPBOB


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 24, 2011)

Hobbleskirt, and the standard aqua/green color.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks ~

 The following should help.






 Anchor logo with an "H" superimposed over it ... Anchor Hocking Corporation, Lancaster, OH and other plant locations (1937- to 1977). Reportedly discontinued in 1977. 

 As I don't know how much of the broken bottle you have, it is difficult to say where and when it was made. But based on the above it would be 1937 or later. Typically Coca Cola hobbleskirts have the city and state embossed on the very bottom. There may also be a two-digit number on it somewhere like 39 for 1939 - 47 for 1947 ... etc. 

 SPBOB


----------



## fldwlkr (Mar 24, 2011)

The straight sided cokes of the 20's are of value. If it is a hobble skirt the date will probably  be on the side of the bottle.
 fldwlkr


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 24, 2011)

The Dating Game:[align=left] [/align][align=left]                                       Tracking the Hobble-Skirt Coca-Cola Bottle[/align]
                                                  Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter 

                                                  September - October 2010 

                           LINK:  http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help, guys. The mark was definitely Anchor Hocking. I am used to the ones with the city/state so I was surprised to see nothing else. There were no numbers at all on the shard I found. Hope to have more info later, maybe some whole bottles.

 Eileen


----------



## digdug (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a few whole Coke bottles that have the Anchor Hocking logo on the bottom. Mine are from the early 1960's when they briefly stopped placing City/State on the bottom.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2011)

Hm, that's what I was afraid of... so the area is more mixed in age than it appears. Bummer. Well I might meander out that way today and see what I can find.

 Eileen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 25, 2011)

Eileen ~

 It crossed my mind that being as those bottles you're finding are likely from the 1960s, that it is also likely the majority of them have painted labels. Coca Cola introduced their first acls around 1955, and were widely distributed by 1957. A note of interest about these first acls is they had the Coca Cola signature on both sides. Which were soon replaced by "Coke" on one side and the signature on the other. So keep your eyes peeled for the double-signature bottles. Although somewhat common, they are harder to find and still fun to look for and keep. Especially in mint condition.

 Good luck.

 SPBOB


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2011)

SPBob, I think you're right, it's a late '50s-'60s area. The one I thought was a designer soda was actually probably a Hires root beer but the label is broken off. I do this all the time, I find some common thing and think I've won the bottle lotto for a day or two, LOL! I guess it is part of being a noob to digging. []

 Today I got a Coke bottle from Richmond VA that looks very '60s but it was cracked so I left it. The only whole find of the day was a Mission ACL from California, might be 1958. I had to be careful cleaning it because the ACL was rubbing off. Pic coming soon.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 25, 2011)

Q:  ...  What is a forum thread without pictures?  [8|]  

 A:  ...   Just a piece of string!  Lol  [sm=lol.gif]

 So here's a picture of a 1955 double-signature Coca Cola. {Courtesy of member wonkapete} The earliest double-script I have is 1956 - 12 oz - and in rough shape.  []

 SPBOB  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 26, 2011)

Well here's the Mission from 1958 I found yesterday.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 26, 2011)

A 7 Up I found a while back. Glen Cove Bottling Co, 1964.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 26, 2011)

Newer Coke, Birmingham Alabama, says 69-17.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 26, 2011)

Canada Dry, 1949, Duraglas.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 26, 2011)

Older Coke, 60-04, embossed on the bottom with an I in a circle and the number 8.

 With very rare exceptions, I don't really collect modern sodas or ACLs. So these are all for sale if folks are interested.

 Eileen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 26, 2011)

Eileen ~

 Great minds must think alike. I was just getting ready to post something when I saw your's pop up. Cool bottles. Especially the "squat" Mission. I have never seen that one. Be sure to keep it (and any others like it) I have a suspicion that is a somewhat rare variation. Good job!  The 7up is cool too but common. But keep it too ... in fact, keep 'em all!

 Here's what I intended to post. It is a link to a Coca Cola bottle currently.on e-bay. The interesting thing about it is the seller says it has the Anchor-Hocking mark on it. I recognize the variation. With the "Min. Contents 6 Fl Ozs." it would be from 1951 to 1958. So the 57 on it would be for 1957. Plus, it's fully embossed. Meaning there were also embossed Anchor-Hocking bottles, and not just painted / acls. But whether the mark goes back any earlier than this, I'm not sure as yet.

Bottom Line?

 Your Coke bottle shard may be embossed and not painted. And where there is one, there may be others.

 SPBOB

 E-bay Link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coke-Coca-Cola-RARE-HOBBLESKIRT-BOTTLE-Anchor-w-H-/230405459401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a53c4dc9


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that's neat that it's rare! And yes the mark is embossed on the bottom, not painted on. Since it is of interest, I am going to go back there some time this week and get a picture of that shard, and the Richmond if it's still there. Will also look around for others in better condition. Hopefully the ground will have softened up some more. We just got rid of some snow.

 The thing is, these late sodas are not my thing. They are somewhat wasted on me. What I really love are pre-Prohibition beers and early sodas - blob tops and the like. In general, anything before 1903 really trips my trigger. I also have a thing for cobalt blue glass. So if I get these later ones I wouldn't mind selling or trading to someone who likes them more than I do.

 Eileen


----------



## celerycola (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me know if you find any Dr. Brown's or Schoneberger & Noble NYC.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 19, 2019)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Thanks ~
> 
> The following should help.
> 
> ...




Apologies for the bump but I have an update on this thread. I have an  Anchor Hocking Coke bottle from 1979 and it still has the anchor with  the H logo on it. Made in South Connellsville at Plant 5. Maybe an  aberration or the plant was late to change over.


----------

